
Austrian court blocks Uber in Vienna - the_mitsuhiko
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-austria/austrian-court-blocks-uber-in-vienna-taxi-group-idUSKBN1HW1VE
======
the_mitsuhiko
The TLDR is that uber operatesas prebooked car service im Vienna to avoid
having to use and charge with a taxi meter. Those are required to return to a
registered location and not roam.

